# Help! I need Sasaki Colorstone!!!!!



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

If anyone can help me, please contact me! 

I need to have a Sasaki dinnerware pattern for a shoot next week! Everyone I've called has a 3-week back order on it. It's called "Colorstone-Sapphire" and made by Sasaki.
 Sasaki's website does not list retailers, ways to order online, or even availability.

Does anyone have any ideas how I can get this pattern in the NY metro area, please!!!?????


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

What a bind! I wish I lived in New York so I could help you out. I have two sets of colorstone, and one of them is the Saphire, which I don't use as often as the other set (in Birch). I thought Sasaki discontinued the colorstone line. Have you called all the little places (boutiques) in addition to the big places (department stores, Bed Bath Beyond)? Perhaps someone who has a set in their cupboards can help you out?


----------

